# Dropping tennis ball in water?



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

This is super random, but my adopted GSD Reagan has a weird habit and I'm curious if it's just her or if some shepherds have this trait. At my apartment complex we have a small dog park that I take Reagan for some recall work and fetch. She's excellent at fetch, but she does this weird thing at the dog park where she'll chase the ball, grab it, and take it to the water bowl. She drops it in the water bowl and bats it around a few times and then picks it up and brings it back to me. She does this consistently every time I throw it. Does anyone else have a shepherd that drops their toys in the water or does this while playing fetch? I don't mind it, just curious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

One of my GSD's, my younger golden, and the husky mix do this. I realized what they were doing one day when they got me pretty wet when they brought me the ball.


----------



## GSDMark (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh yeah, my 2 year old, Zeus, does this with tennis balls, Kongs, anything shaped like a ball. In the yard we have a 5 gallon bucket that both our GSDs drink from and he will drop it in no matter how full the bucket is AND retrieve it if it doesn't mean his ears go under water, or he'll use his paw and tip the bucket over. At least the toys stay clean!! LOL


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

Glad to know she isn't the only one! I honestly find it hilarious. I've just never seen a dog do that before. Gotta love little quirks like that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

My guys especially love to drop their plush toys in the mop bucket


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Yup! Garrison drops all balls & frisbies in the bucket of water outside. He'll entertain himself for a long time dunking his face in the bucket. Once he gets the ball/frisbie out he prances all around like a hotshot. And then drops it in again. And we do this over and over and over. The dingbat.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I call it wash your ball. It's cute when they're doing it in their own pool. Not so much in my pool. Eww Otto, that's disgusting.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

we play fetch with the chuck it rubber balls with the holes. Ollie likes to drop his ball in his bowl and then chomp on it so the water squirts back out the holes. When he break out his kiddie pool he likes to "bop for apples" with his ball in the pool. Whatever keeps 'em happy and cool in the summer.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

My family used to have 8 horses. Therefore they got 2 bathtubs for water. Now they are my guys pools. Toys go to bottom and he dives in.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oliver'smom said:


> we play fetch with the chuck it rubber balls with the holes. Ollie likes to drop his ball in his bowl and then chomp on it so the water squirts back out the holes.


Yep this exactly. Minutes after my original post Midnite brought me his ball full of water....


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yea my pit mix did this as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

Mikelia said:


> My guys especially love to drop their plush toys in the mop bucket


Mine do this as well! Makes me crazy. My kitchen floor looks like a barn. Now they also are in the habit of dumping their water bucket outside so they can play with the bucket. So frustrating. It was 119 degrees in my truck after work yesterday. YUCK.:shocked:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan doesn't do it every time I throw.. but when we are at the dog park, it's how he shows me he's done. he will take the toy and put it in the bowl and lay next to it, lol. He also does this if he's thristy and other dogs are around and he doesn't want them to get his toy.


----------



## DanneWI (Jul 2, 2014)

LOL... Bane does this as well. He has a ball that he likes to squeeze in the water, fill it up and than throw it around. It's funny until he decided one day to use the toilet water and then run up and down the wet tiled floor. I was on a conference call and at first did not realize what he was doing, thought he was just throwing his ball around like he usually does. Then I recognized the sound of the toilet water being swished around !!! There was water all over the walls and floor. He was having a blast.


----------



## Val_Gal (Mar 7, 2014)

My cat does this with his toys. I was told that he thinks he is drowning it. Not sure if that is what they are trying to do or not.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Athena does this with balls, rocks and pine cones. She has a water "bucket" outside she will drop them into and then fish for them. I just assumed she enjoyed dunking her face in the water.. lol


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My first two GSDs did that on occasion....drop the ball/toy in the water bowl or pool....wash it and return it to me. How nice of them to rinse off the excess dog drool....


SuperG


----------



## CarrieGalinsky (May 1, 2021)

annap24 said:


> This is super random, but my adopted GSD Reagan has a weird habit and I'm curious if it's just her or if some shepherds have this trait. At my apartment complex we have a small dog park that I take Reagan for some recall work and fetch. She's excellent at fetch, but she does this weird thing at the dog park where she'll chase the ball, grab it, and take it to the water bowl. She drops it in the water bowl and bats it around a few times and then picks it up and brings it back to me. She does this consistently every time I throw it. Does anyone else have a shepherd that drops their toys in the water or does this while playing fetch? I don't mind it, just curious!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have a Husky Shepard mix. He loves to put the tennis balls in his food an water bowl. Then he brings it back. Does anyone know how to calm a dog down so that he wont get excited an pull on the lease to play w others dogs. Cause ive been on a concrete slay ride before with one shoe in front an one shoe behind me lol. Any ideas ?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

This was an old thread from 2014. You might have a better luck with responses if you’ll start your own thread.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

In the summer, I'd keep a bucket of water outside for the dogs. I was ALWAYS having to change the water, because my male GSD would drop his toys into the bucket, then submerge his whole head to fish them out!  Of course, a lot of the water would slop over the edge when he did this, so I also needed to refill the bucket frequently.

At least he didn't do THIS!


----------

